#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Telefone Digital em Central Impacta Intelbras 40

## ccbsumare

Pessoal, estou com uma duvida sebre este produto abaixo se é realmente digital.

http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/...l_00_go_G22021

Pois comprei alguns aparelhos Telenone que diziam que era digital, mas só funciona em placa ramal analogica.

Como tenho algumas placas ramal Mista e esta livre para aparelho digtal.

abraço

----------


## rubem

A parte de digital desse telefone é na transferência de áudio, não é um canal analógico via rádio (Os que tem coisa tipo "60 canais"), é audio digitalizado e transmitido via um modo ofdm de data rate baixo, com encriptação, por isso tem só 5 canais, ofdm aceita concorrência no canal sem deteriorar demais a qualidade, você tem uma conexão wifi de 32kbps entre a base e o telefone.

A entrada dele é só analógica mesmo. Tipo 99,9999% dos aparelhos. Se tem RJ-11 então é analógico comum.

Linha E1 praticamente só tem uso rumo a outras centrais com entrada E1, eu pelo menos nunca vi telefone comum com suporte a linha E1. Pode ser outra central com mais canais analógicos, ou um terminal inteligente tipo:
http://www.meupabx.com.br/terminal-d...245---grafite/
(Isso não é um telefone comum, é um controlador do PABX, é o que telefonista deve ter na mesa. Mas até pode ser usado apenas como telefone)

Pra ter mais telefones comuns na Impacta 40 só com mais placas mesmo, 3 linhas por placa. Não é a central certa pra quem precisa muitas linhas analógicas, pra isso seria a Conecta ou antiga Modulare.

Talvez um uso menos caro seria uma placa ICIP e fazer ligação via desktop ou notebook pela central. Eu tenho/tive (Não sei se guardei) um teclado com telefone ( http://www.oficinadosbits.com.br/pro..._KIPS-800.html ) cujo driver abre uns clientes de sipp quando tira o fone do gancho, pode ser configurado pra fazer ligação por uma placa ICIP.

(Deve ter aplicativo pra fazer isso no Android)

----------


## ccbsumare

Este terminal inteligente eu tenho da propria Intelbras usando na placa Digital de 4 ramais.

Então e teria que usar este modelo para usar as 3 linhas digitais que estão livre?
teria outro modelo mas barato que o amigo possa indicar?

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Me refresca a memória, cada placa dela (Que veio de fábrica) tem 4 linhas, isso? 1 digital e 3 analógicas.
Você tem uma placa apenas digital?

Pra linha digital E1 nunca vi aparelho comum a venda, ele precisa ter um microprocessador e um software rodando pra conseguir lidar com isso, custaria bem caro, mais caro que placas extras:
https://www.walmart.com.br/item/2345...efonia+2345107

Aqui SERIA uma placa com 4 linhas digitais:
http://www.cftvshop.com/produto/plac...6-40-68/164457
Mas a foto é de uma placa igual a 1digital+3analógicas.

Nelas, a linha 1, de cima, é a digital a ser ignorada, as analógicas são as 3 de baixo.

A placa com 4 canais digitais seria a com essa aparência:
http://www.pabximpacta.srv.br/wp-con...8i-300x203.jpg

E a placa com 4 canais analógicos seria essa:
https://www.lojatotalseg.com.br/prod...id_produto=261

Nota que pra linha digital tem aquele trafo sempre (Igual o trafo de modem ADSL, digamos), e pras linhas analógicas tem esse monte de transistor, mosfet, e o par de capacitores pra cada linha.

Essa placa com 4 ramais analógicos costumava ser mais barata que a placa mista (1digital+3analógicas), acho que estava uns R$ 130 uma vez, não sei como os preços andam hoje, achei tudo meio caro, só aqui tem uns preços mais normais pra mim:
http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/pla..._OrderId_PRICE

Se você tiver uma placa com 4 linhas digitais, e outra com 1digital+3analógica, acho que compensa vender a 4d usada, provavelmente acima dos R$ 120, já que a nova no ML está:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-intelbras-_JM

(Na hora de abrir pra ver o tipo de placa, não confunda com as placas tronco (Entrada), deve ter 1 ou 2 dela: http://www.casadopabx.com.br/detalhe...40%20-%20%2068 )

----------


## ccbsumare

Pelos testes que andei fazendo, na verdade e descobrir quebrando a cabeça de tanto insistir no erro e refazer os cabeamento por varias vezes. coisa de amador.

quando foi comprado esta central Telefonica foi solicitado 3 placas total (12 ramais) sendo 1 placa com 4 ramais Digitais e 2 placas Analogicas.

Na época iria usar 4 telefones Digitais para a placa Digital, mas acabou ficando só com Telefone (TI) centralizador.

Descobrir que as duas placas que seria analogica na verdade são mista ou seja 3 ramais analogico e um ramal Digital para cada Placa Ramal Analogico.

Eu não sabia que tinha esta opção pois eu queria que as 2 placas seria só analogicas, agora fiquei com mais 2 ramais Digitais livres, por isso que estou atraz de Telefone que trabalhe como Digital.

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Pra mim que ela de fábrica sempre vem com 2 placas mistas, dando 2 ramais digitais e 6 analógicos. Talvez o que o vendedor fez no seu foi acrescentar uma placa de 4 linhas digitais.

Essas linhas digitais E1 eu trato como mico, é tecnologia que "não pegou", em caso de raio por perto essas portas queimam muito mais fácil que analógico (Quando não tem protetor aterrado), levar 100m de cabo outdoor com uma linha dessa (Até um galpão nos fundos) é muito arriscado, por isso pouca gente usa isso em massa, e... sem compradores ninguém fabrica telefones simples e baratos. Sinceramente não sei se teria como fabricar (Mesmo se houvesse demanda pra alta escala) um aparelho digital simples de menos de R$ 150, e falo do equivalente a aqueles telefones comuns de mesa de R$ 30 ou 35 (Que custam isso porque são fabricados aos bilhões).

Acho mais barato comprar uma placa com 4 linhas analógicas, e usar telefones comuns, um sem fio comum de R$ 60.

----------

